# Great therapeutic riding results for PTSD, panic attacks, and anxiety...



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that therapeutic riding is a wonderful thing. I used to volunteer in high school with a lady that did therapeutic riding, and it was a very rewarding experience for all involved. Unfortunately the lady who ran the program was a bit difficult to deal with, so I haven't been working with them since  If I had any spare time I would consider going back and volunteering with them, but alas...

While I mostly worked with children while I was there, I love being able to hear testimony from an adult who was helped so much by therapeutic riding. It's a wonderful thing, and I would recommend anyone that has spare time consider volunteering. The centers are also often looking for donations of used but in decent condition tack- if anyone has old stuff lying around that they don't plan to use or sell, ask a program if they could find any use out of it!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think many if not most horse owners call their horse their therapist  I know I can have the most awful of awful days and just making that turn onto the barn driveway makes me feel a LOT better. When I get to my horse and wrap my arms around his neck and give him a squeeze, the wickedness of the world melts away.

While I don't do "therapeutic riding" per se, I definitely get therapy from riding! A TON of us do!

Welcome and thank you for sharing


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I'm so pleased that you gave it a go!

I used to be as you described, only worsened over time. When my horse came into my life, I became a different person. A better person.

I hope others get to experience this change too!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story. It's an inspiration to read.


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

I also struggle with PTSD, anxiety, and depression from childhood abuse. I haven't done riding therapy, but I have been doing equine assisted psychotherapy and art therapy in addition to regular office therapy. I recommend them all. Each has helped me process and heal in different ways. Horses are AMAZING!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting your testimony; I'm sure that it'll inspire & give hope to many! YAY, HORSES!


----------



## Deanie (Oct 7, 2013)

*therapeutic riding works!*

I can tell you from personal experience that riding is wonderful for many types of handicaps. I wrote a story about my journey in horsemanship called Tails of Sweetbrier. You will see that perseverance is the key to success! I would encourage anyone to consider riding to benefit your disability. Amazing things can happen.


----------



## Deanie (Oct 7, 2013)

Riding can certainly improve your mood! When I was little, it was my passion and I still love horses. I used to teach and ride, but now I write stories for children. All my books feature horses, and other animals. Some are told from the horse's point of view.
Anyone who would like to know about my books can reply to this email and ask whatever you like about them. You will find them under books by Deanie Humphrys-Dunne,


----------



## tayloranngenevieve (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't take therapeutic riding lessons, but I do rise bareback very often and it melts all of the anxiety from my heart. I have severe anxiety and anything horse related makes me feel so much better, even mucking out stalls and doing feed. Being able to bond with horses is so amazing. They know how to calm you down.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

My boyfriend suffered, still suffers with crippling anxiety and PTSD due to childhood abuse, much like you. Although he's never taken part in theraputic riding, he grew up with horses and has said many times that they are the only reason he is still here.

I take him riding with me sometimes when I'm at home on my bosses horses, and it's lovely to just see him light up. We went out for a gorgeous (but chilly) Boxing Day hack when he was at mine for Christmas, and although it was a sad day on the yard for all of us, having lost a horse that morning, it definitely took all our troubles away. Having spent the first 20 minutes of the ride crying uncontrollably, I felt so much better by the time we got home.

Boxing day with my three boys


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I'm sorry for your loss ): It's a beautiful photo none the less, and it's good to hear that your boyfriend can enjoy it with you.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

How wonderful to hear how horse therapy has changed so many lives! I'm giving beginner lessons at a barn near my university as I work towards a psychology degree in the hopes of pursuing exactly that career. 

Very strong of you all to share your stories, and I wish you all the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

